# PSP Dallas - Paintball



## Dillard (Mar 27, 2013)

Just a few shots from PSP's Dallas event


----------



## JohnTrav (Mar 27, 2013)

Really liking the first shot. They are all good. Nice work. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 29, 2013)

Like the set, but #1 is awesome


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 29, 2013)

Great series, have to agree with everyone, #1 is really nice


----------



## Dillard (Apr 3, 2013)

Appreciate it guys! Found a few more I like that are not your everyday shots...


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice shots man.  I will be out this weekend shooting some paintball.  I will post up next week some shots I get.


----------



## Juga (Apr 5, 2013)

Fantastic shots


----------

